# Never say never....



## Mrs. Robinson (May 8, 2022)

I`ve said I will never have another puppy.Yes,I will always have a dog,but a puppy-no.Well,here is my Mother`s Day gift to myself. Her name is Rio and she is a Doxiepoo. I was debating between the two breeds (my favorites) and she happened to pop up and I fell in love.She is a really good puppy-has only had one accident in 3 days,no crying at night and loves to cuddle. I think we`ll do just fine.

She did fall in our pond the first day-and she swims very well! Hubby saved her lol. Went right out and bought an exercise pen for her so she`ll be safe when we take her outside....


----------



## JonSR77 (May 8, 2022)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I`ve said I will never have another puppy.Yes,I will always have a dog,but a puppy-no.Well,here is my Mother`s Day gift to myself. Her name is Rio and she is a Doxiepoo. I was debating between the two breeds (my favorites) and she happened to pop up and I fell in love.She is a really good puppy-has only had one accident in 3 days,no crying at night and loves to cuddle. I think we`ll do just fine.
> 
> She did fall in our pond the first day-and she swims very well! Hubby saved her lol. Went right out and bought an exercise pen for her so she`ll be safe when we take her outside....View attachment 220442



Dogs are simply the best!


----------



## WheatenLover (May 8, 2022)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I`ve said I will never have another puppy.outside....View attachment 220442


I swore I would never have another puppy about a week after I got Aidan. For the first week, I wanted to return him, but the kids, you know.

Rio is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 8, 2022)

Just PDC.


----------



## Remy (May 9, 2022)

OMG what a cutie!!! Congratulations!


----------



## SmoothSeas (May 9, 2022)

beautiful baby...  have fun spoiling her...


----------



## IrisSenior (May 9, 2022)

What is a Doxiepoo? Part poodle and?


----------



## katlupe (May 9, 2022)

She is adorable! Good thing she is a cuddler because she would make me want to cuddle her too. Enjoy your new addition!


----------



## JonSR77 (May 9, 2022)

I have a friend who is extremely ill and lives in a lot of pain.  She runs severely depressed and even suicidal sometimes.  She has her little furbaby.

That little dog is literally helping to keep this woman alive.

That is how powerful the love from a cute little dog can be...


----------



## feywon (May 9, 2022)

IrisSenior said:


> What is a Doxiepoo? Part poodle and?


I think Doxie is Dachshund, but not positive... @Mrs. Robinson ?


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Oh, she is so precious  Congrats on your new furbaby.


----------



## feywon (May 9, 2022)

Rio is adorable! Hope you'll post more as she grows.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 9, 2022)

Nice!

I am sure I will have another dog, hopefully no time soon my current dog is about 5 years old and healthy.

However when the 18 year old goes I am through with cats!


----------



## Bellbird (May 9, 2022)

She is lovely, enjoy your friend.


----------



## Jules (May 9, 2022)

Rio is absolutely too adorable.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 10, 2022)

IrisSenior said:


> What is a Doxiepoo? Part poodle and?


Part Dachshund-although I seevery little Dachshund in her. Her legs are long,her body isn`t,her ears are short like a Poodle puppy. Can`t really tell for sure, but may have more of a Doxie snout than a Poodle but I will have to wait to shave off her mustache to tell for sure. Such a great puppy though-very smart and lots of fun to watch.


----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2022)

Adorable!


----------

